# Finally some weather to get the Smioker out :)  (heavy Q-View)



## adenjago (Apr 2, 2015)

Probably like most on here who haven't been able to get any decent weather for Smoking or BBQing, but as I have a big family get to together coming up (who heard about my previous Pulled Pork so the pressue is on  ) and since I had my Maverick arrive and I have add additional Inlet Pipework on my Smoker I decided to have a run through (bearing in mind this only my third smoke) 

Changes from Last Smoke,  

First use of Maverick ET-733
Using restaurant Grade Charcoal (strangely my missus works with the Manager of coal depot that supply Charcoal to the  Local Trade, so got a good discount so picked up 2 bags of 12KG for £15....bargain)
Additional Pipework,  ( still need an additional Inlet I think, slightly higher up) I think my two inlets are too low so the third is higher up,  I'm after a slide Vent like on the big poppa smokers,  I'm waiting for bigpoppasmokers.co.uk to come back to me as they import the Kits into the UK)
*First Attempt Fatty - Preparation*

Mushrooms

Red onions

Sweet chili pepper

Mature Cheddar Cheese

Worst er Source 













20150313_191753.jpg



__ adenjago
__ Apr 2, 2015


















20150313_191802.jpg



__ adenjago
__ Apr 2, 2015


















20150313_191809.jpg



__ adenjago
__ Apr 2, 2015


















20150313_191952.jpg



__ adenjago
__ Apr 2, 2015


















20150313_192035.jpg



__ adenjago
__ Apr 2, 2015


















20150313_192212.jpg



__ adenjago
__ Apr 2, 2015


















20150313_195222.jpg



__ adenjago
__ Apr 2, 2015


















20150313_195247.jpg



__ adenjago
__ Apr 2, 2015






A bit to much Filling and Sausage Meat,  so had to unravel and split them into Two ( it was a bit panic mode, so no pics of the unraveling) 

One in the smoker, the other in the  Freezer













20150313_201603.jpg



__ adenjago
__ Apr 2, 2015






*Pulled Pork - Preparation*

Took of the Fat,  and put on a rub found on this forum consisting off 

8 tbls - Paprika
8 tbls - Salt
8 tbls - Garlic Powder
6 tbls - onion powder
1 tbls - Ground black Pepper
1 tbls - cumin
1 tbls - cayenne Pepper
1/2 tbls - Mustard Poweder













20150313_203844.jpg



__ adenjago
__ Apr 2, 2015


















20150313_204902.jpg



__ adenjago
__ Apr 2, 2015






*The Results *

Fatty, was really happy with for the first attempt, Lessons Learnt - used a bit too much Sausage meat though and not enough filling, but will certainly doing these again.

Pulled Pork,  was disappointed with Rub,  to much Mustard for my liking,  but the inside was fine, and fell apart as last time without much pulling.

Started at 07:00 and pulled the pork of at about 17:00 ,  rested for hour wrapped in a towel

The fatty was pulled off at about 14:00 with an INT of 180

The Pork was pulled off at about 17:00 with an INT of 189, 

Also Big thumbs up for the Restaurant grade coal, 













20150314_150524.jpg



__ adenjago
__ Apr 2, 2015






Stuck under the Grill for a couple of Minutes, just to colour the outside













20150314_154652.jpg



__ adenjago
__ Apr 2, 2015


















20150314_160233.jpg



__ adenjago
__ Apr 2, 2015


















20150314_160314.jpg



__ adenjago
__ Apr 2, 2015


















20150314_181348.jpg



__ adenjago
__ Apr 2, 2015


















20150314_182355.jpg



__ adenjago
__ Apr 2, 2015


















20150314_182407.jpg



__ adenjago
__ Apr 2, 2015


















20150314_182417.jpg



__ adenjago
__ Apr 2, 2015






Still had fair few unlit coals at the end of the smoke,  Really impressed with the Charcoal













20150314_064859.jpg



__ adenjago
__ Apr 2, 2015


















20150314_072645.jpg



__ adenjago
__ Apr 2, 2015


----------



## ewanjackson (Apr 2, 2015)

Looks great! That bacon weave is impressive.


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 2, 2015)

Hello Ade.  Looks great!  Glad to see the weather is starting to brighten up.  Gonna try to get something on this weekend.  Quality charcoal makes all the difference.  It might cost more but you use less so evens out.  And no nasty after taste.  You have the price thing covered.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## adenjago (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Ewanjackson, 
  
Cheers, It tasted great aswell
It wasn't a good weave on the first Attempt,  but after the third attempt at the weave there is a quite a simple pattern,  but ideally could do better bacon with it being a bit longer\streaky bacon really.

Hi Danny, Don't forget the Q-view 

Agreed the coals make a big difference, unsure if I should keep them for the Smoker or be using them on the Weber BBQ but I suppose it's another excuse to get the BBQ out this weekend


----------



## wade (Apr 2, 2015)

Both look great Ade.

I was wondering why the fatty was so pale at the end before it went under the grill. Was it cooked entirely wrapped in foil?


----------



## adenjago (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Wade, 

Go gentle, it's my first attempt at the fatty. and only my third Smoke so very much learning as I go.  But I'm loving the Maverick, alot less of playing peek-a-boo with food in the smoker.,

I may have took it off to early possibley, the Fatty was not wrapped in foil at all, maybe thats were the issue is?   maybe I should have put it on the lowest grill in the smoker


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Ade.  Trial and error buddy, trial and error.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Apr 2, 2015)

adenjago said:


> Go gentle, it's my first attempt at the fatty.


Lol - no holds barred here and we take no prisoners


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Ade, some good looking food!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Ade.  As I suspected; that Wade is an Evil man!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## foamheart (Apr 2, 2015)

adenjago said:


> Hi Wade,
> 
> Go gentle, it's my first attempt at the fatty. and only my third Smoke so very much learning as I go.  But I'm loving the Maverick, alot less of playing peek-a-boo with food in the smoker.,


I hope you have the translator enabled so you can read my writing. I'll type slow just in case.

Thats a great looking smoke. Excellant job on that Pulled Pork, and that fatty sure looks great.

Your explaination, presenatation, and photos are really great.

Great job!


----------

